# Yves Carbonne 12 string bass from beginning to the end (56k beware - 50+ photos)



## Apophis (Dec 29, 2007)

So..
Almost everyone on this board hear about or saw Yves Carbonne's incredible 12 string bass, but I think only few saw steps of creations.

Here it is from drawing to the end.

And it's always nice to see it again imo 
























































































































FINAL  






























































































































Yes, I know, I'm little


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 29, 2007)

Absolutely stunning, good djentlemen. Post vids or it didn't happen.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 29, 2007)

^^Snipped


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, well, I believe it now.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 29, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


> Oh, well, I believe it now.



Don't trust the internet. CIA may be posting fake videos on youtube to induce GAS at highschool kids, forcing them to get a BA degree just so that they can spend there money on pointless instruments, who needs a 12 string bass anyway, Def Leppard didn't use them.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 29, 2007)

That's bestial. Nice


----------



## nikt (Dec 29, 2007)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 29, 2007)

sebastian, your threads are fucking killing me bro.
i really fucking want a custom guitar now.
a lot.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 29, 2007)

nice to hear


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 29, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Don't trust the internet. CIA may be posting fake videos on youtube to induce GAS at highschool kids, forcing them to get a BA degree just so that they can spend there money on pointless instruments, who needs a 12 string bass anyway, Def Leppard didn't use them.



You know a lot about me, Desecrated.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 29, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


> You know a lot about me, Desecrated.



I'm stalking you


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 29, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I'm stalking you


----------



## Apophis (Dec 29, 2007)

and luthiers can make those pointless instruments to earn money from poor children


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 29, 2007)

Apophis said:


> and luthiers can make those pointless instruments to earn money from poor children



 
Free will in poland? I'm sure your the evil henchmen of KGB, UFO's and Illuminati.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 29, 2007)

How do you find out 
I was so much undercover


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 29, 2007)

Apophis said:


> How do you find out
> I was so much undercover



I'm stalking you to, I saw you shed skin and eat rats.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## ibznorange (Dec 29, 2007)

you guys are out of your minds. that bass is gorgeous. its just too many strings for me, most id ever want on a bass would be 7, and im fine with 5. id love that body type with the cool sound hole and whatnot on a 5 string


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 29, 2007)

WHAT A BEAST OF A BASS!


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 29, 2007)

oh shit, you can get it in 4-7 strings. hot damn!
do want!


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, fantastic work! I don't know if I'd be able to play that effectively, but damn, I'd love to try! Is it a hollowbody?


----------



## Ishan (Dec 29, 2007)

12 strings is clearly too much for me (heck even 6 strings is too much, I suck at bass playing  ) but YC is the man! He always have crazy intruments made and instantly know how to use the new range 
that video with jean baudin is fun (even if he's more a tap guitarist than a bassist IMO)


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 4, 2008)

Where would you get strings for that?


step one:
LendingTree Home Loans | Refinance | Home Equity | Mortgage Refinance


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 4, 2008)

>



Wow thats.....silly and pointless? Flame away but that's just... ugh, why?


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 4, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Wow thats.....silly and pointless? Flame away but that's just... ugh, why?



Are you trying to become the new resident troll ?


----------



## Krunch (Jan 4, 2008)

I think this is a work of art honestly. Way over my head, and I would never be able to use it, but more power to Carbonne playing it. Amazing instrument.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 4, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Are you trying to become the new resident troll ?



No, I'm the resident 'guy who spends more time than probably anyone else here helping people out, answering endless PMs & questions seeking advice etc' guy. I'm entitled to be politically incorrect once in a while in a thread and voice an opinion. 

I rarely chime in just to say I don't like something as obviously that's not productive or helpful to people, but this was too agregious to resist. I feel that 42-string bass is hideous and I don't see how anyone could even play that thing. If someone enjoys it, I'm happy for them, but it still is humorous and confusing to me. So be it 

I'm sorry I offended you with my rant in the HD-TV thread, but relax.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

Krunch said:


> I think this is a work of art honestly. Way over my head, and I would never be able to use it, but more power to Carbonne playing it. Amazing instrument.



agreed. If somebody like, gave me that as a birthday present or something i'd either hang it up on a wall or sell it. personally i think the music they played in that video was boring, but the guitar itself is fascinating.

who designed the aesthetics?


----------



## Jason (Jan 4, 2008)

I was going say this before Nick said it.. But ya it is pretty pointless.. Could you point me towards a video were Yc uses more than 5-7 strings on that thing?

Ya I know I sound like that guy


----------



## Ishan (Jan 4, 2008)

single course 12 strings instrument tuned all fourth cover the entire human earing range I've read. So yea 12 strings as a purpose if you tune all fourth


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 4, 2008)

Jason said:


> I was going say this before Nick said it.. But ya it is pretty pointless.. Could you point me towards a video were Yc uses more than 5-7 strings on that thing?
> 
> Ya I know I sound like that guy




Garry Goodman?

I don't think the bass is completely off the charts as a concept, but I must agree that I havent heard him utilizing his Jerzy X, let alone a XII.

I've been a fan of YC for many years now, and looked to his playing for ideas on how to utilize my 7 string fretless when I got it...so I'm not just being a jerk.

The bass itself is so good lookin' though! I'd love it for myself! I'd be embarrased, or at least would never play it out until I could showcase the potential of such an instrument.

I think it was this site where people said that his X looked like splooge.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 4, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I rarely chime in just to say I don't like something as obviously that's not productive or helpful to people, but this was too agregious to resist. I feel that 42-string bass is hideous and I don't see how anyone could even play that thing. If someone enjoys it, I'm happy for them, but it still is humorous and confusing to me. So be it



Garry goodman has used his 12 string for a couple of interesting stuff, and I'm sure that there are other players who could use it. 
If I could get one I would probably try, I'm not a good player or anything but I don't think that it is impossible to play it. it's just more strings then a normal guitar. 
On the first page I posted a video; at 0:30 you can see him reaching for the bass-strings and his fingers are pretty straight but his hand is still above the fretboard so I don't think the fretboard is to wide to reach.
There seams to be enough room to fret the high notes also. although I have no idea how they would sound, on my fretless guitar the high notes are pretty weak, But that can be anything from, strings, bad technique or the fact that I don't have active custom pickups like this bass has. 
Basically what you're saying, is that you don't have the imagination to figure out what to do with this instrument just by looking at it. I don't think that it makes the instrument itself silly and pointless.



> I'm sorry I offended you with my rant in the HD-TV thread, but relax.



Don't worry, I don't take you seriously enough to be offended by you.


----------



## Durero (Jan 4, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Basically what you're saying, is that you don't have the imagination to figure out what to do with this instrument just by looking at it. I don't think that it makes the instrument itself silly and pointless.


Well said. 

The reasons for such instruments are exactly those well all know about playing a 7-string guitar as opposed to a 6. It simply opens up more possibilities. 

And it amazes me that anyone expects to hear mind-boggling playing on these things the moment they're completed and delivered to the player. Did any of us instantaneously play brilliant and impossible-to-play-on-a-six-string music the moment we got our hands on a 7? 

I expect to hear more interesting stuff from ERG/ERB players a few years after they've got their new instruments.


----------



## Variant (Jan 4, 2008)

I've seen this baby over on the ERB forums, Yves is indeed a crazy (yet soulful) bass player... you guys knocking him and his gorgeous bass are... well... just silly.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 5, 2008)

Jason said:


> I was going say this before Nick said it.. But ya it is pretty pointless.. Could you point me towards a video were Yc uses more than 5-7 strings on that thing?
> 
> Ya I know I sound like that guy




he uses them all, top to bottom, at one point or another


----------



## Apophis (Jan 5, 2008)

nice example


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 6, 2008)

lol from the same day as the video des posted


----------



## Apophis (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Jan 6, 2008)

people were saying give it time for him to learn to use it, but this video is played right before the video desecrated initially posted, so right after he first got it, he DID use them all right away


----------



## Apophis (Jan 6, 2008)

I see now


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 6, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> people were saying give it time for him to learn to use it, but this video is played right before the video desecrated initially posted, so right after he first got it, he DID use them all right away



the videos from namm is his 11-string bass. I think, it has some inlays that the 12-string don't.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 6, 2008)

he was using his 10 string, not 12


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 6, 2008)

oh. psh. well whatever. if you can push 10 you can do 12. if youre used to playing in 4ths, you can add an extra bit of range and use it. you wont always have the need to, but the option is definately there


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 6, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> oh. psh. well whatever. if you can push 10 you can do 12. if youre used to playing in 4ths, you can add an extra bit of range and use it. you wont always have the need to, but the option is definately there



Hell yes, apparently if you can play 7 you can play 10 or 22 also, so from my experience, the saying goes, "if you can play strings, you can play strings"


----------



## Apophis (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## bass_32 (Oct 14, 2008)

DAMN SON!!!!!!!


----------



## TimSE (Oct 14, 2008)

bass_32 said:


> DAMN SON!!!!!!!



 i remember how my first rep was a Neg for bumping an old thread 

i hadnt seen this before so u wont be getting any kinda neg-reps from me 
threads like this are worth the odd bump i think


----------



## gaunten (Oct 14, 2008)

me neither, first time I see this, daYYUM!! it's a frekkin lefty!!! I'd kill puppies just to be able to try that beast. (not that i'd be able to do anything cool with it though )


----------



## Variant (Oct 14, 2008)

What is the gauge on the lowest strings on Legend XII anyway? Doesn't look line an S.I.T. .195, maybe custom... maybe bigger... 

Edit: It must be, it's B00!!!


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Nov 8, 2008)

I miss Desecrated.


----------



## vansinn (Nov 11, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Wow thats.....silly and pointless? Flame away but that's just... ugh, why?



Not going to rant you for saying that; we all have opinions..
Nor will I argue whether it's pointless. If you gotta wish, you gotta have it!
No, I find it extremely interesting, and actually a very beatyful solution to the difficulty of even de-sigh-ning an instrument like that.

I've seen other multi-string++ basses, and this one clearly stands out 



God Hand Apostle said:


> I miss Desecrated.



Yeah, what a pity.. Hey Desec, I didn't get around to answer your pm before you switched to lurkin' mode   Drop me a pm with your @dress..


----------



## noodleplugerine (Nov 12, 2008)

Absolutely fucking incredible!


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 13, 2008)

Personally I'd go for a double neck. 7 string guitar with a high a and then a 5 string bass.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 13, 2008)

That thing is the most redonkulously redonkulous thing I have ever seen. But I know the guy can play it so its even better. The lowest string, what's it do, like 2 hz?


----------



## Ruins (Nov 14, 2008)

the lowest string is C0 if i remember right and its 16 hz if i am not mistaken


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 14, 2008)

so It's inaudible to the elderly.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 14, 2008)

to me it looks like the coolest peice of fucking art anyone could ever have hanging on their wall..

if the guy can play it, then its justified


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 14, 2008)

Ruins said:


> the lowest string is C0 if i remember right and its 16 hz if i am not mistaken


 
his website says its a B @ 15.4 hz.


----------



## somn (Nov 15, 2008)

i love jerzy drozeds intruments the art man strait up art ive never seen one i hadent liked


----------



## Bygde (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, if someone needs a liferaft, that thing could probably take 3 medium sized people! Stunningly beautiful raft that is...


----------



## winterlover (Nov 30, 2008)

oh...my...shitness

thats fucking crazy!!!!!


----------



## knuckle_head (Dec 4, 2008)

Variant said:


> What is the gauge on the lowest strings on Legend XII anyway? Doesn't look line an S.I.T. .195, maybe custom... maybe bigger...
> 
> Edit: It must be, it's B00!!!



It's a .250 - I gave him the string.


----------



## Harry (Dec 4, 2008)

Fuck, that bass is the shit


----------



## Variant (Dec 8, 2008)

knuckle_head said:


> It's a .250 - I gave him the string.





Skip, where does one obtain a .250?!


----------



## knuckle_head (Dec 18, 2008)

Variant said:


> Skip, where does one obtain a .250?!



He has La Bella making them for him now - it's where I got them initially. They suggest it's an 8 week wait and you have to order them through Big City Strings - it takes far longer than that IME.

I am getting my strings elsewhere these days. I have a prototype .265 on my 4 banger at present tuned an octave beneath a piano (13.75 Hz) and it's working well. I'll share my current source soon, I promise.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 19, 2009)

That is so fucking incredible that it defies description. 13 bolt neck. I'm floored.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful instrument, love the wood work on that beastie... I do have to agree that it is a bit much (a few too many strings) for my own taste. The other guy with the fanned frets was doing a great job of playing similiarly to a Warr Guitar. Liked the gentle sounds out of both instruments, looked like the 12-string fretless beastie was using RMC's for the piezo pickups.

Just my $0.05 worth; inflation is terrible, isn't it?


----------

